# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Gózki podskórne

## IzzI.

Mam taki problem, od pewnego czasu robią mi sie pewnego rodzaju "wypryski".
Zaczęło się od twarzy: pod okiem zrobił mi się drobny wyprys z wyglądu przypominający potówkę, kiedy przez przypadek roztarłam go ręcznikiem, zaczął on bardzo puchnąć (aż opuchlizna zakryła oko) a w miejscu "wyprysku" zebrała się zielona kula ropy wielkości paznokcia, która dała sie usunąć dopiero po kilku dniach. Lekarz dermatolog nie potrafił mi pomóc. Dostałam maści: Mupirox, Detreomycyna i tabletki: Zincas Forte, które zupełnie mi nie pomogły. Guzek zszedł po 2 tygodniach samoczynie, ale od tamtej pory czasami pojawia się juz w mniejszym rozmiarze w różnych miejscach na ciele: twarz, ręce (między nadgarstkiem a łokciem) i pod pachami. Są bardzo bolące i długo schodzi kłopotliwa opuchlizna a na koniec zostają duże blizny. Co to może być?

----------

